# advice for a chartered accountant wanting to move to sg



## chickyd

Hi all,
I'm currently living in the uk, and was wondering if anyone can help pointing me in the direction of where to start looking for jobs in Signapore. My experience since qualifying as a CA has been in corporate finance for 3 years. Give the current economy is it likely i'd be hired from the uk or would i need to move there first with no job in hand?
any help, advice, or direction much appreciated!


----------



## susanjain

chickyd said:


> Hi all,
> I'm currently living in the uk, and was wondering if anyone can help pointing me in the direction of where to start looking for jobs in Signapore. My experience since qualifying as a CA has been in corporate finance for 3 years. Give the current economy is it likely i'd be hired from the uk or would i need to move there first with no job in hand?
> any help, advice, or direction much appreciated!


There are a number of online job sites you can visit. You can also engage an employment agency or executive recruitment firm

If you can afford to be in Singapore while you are searching for a job, there is nothing like it. It helps your potential employers to conduct face-to-face interviews with you and make quick decisions. The Employment Pass Eligibility Certificate is a special type of social visit pass that allows you to come and stay in Singapore for 6-12 months and look for a job.


----------



## janetklb

You may like to try the ACCA Singapore branch. They have a website for Jobs openings in Singapore accaglobal dot com.


----------

